# Fibro Brochure



## Guest (Jun 10, 2000)

Some of you are familar with Molly's brochure on the IBS Self Help Group BB. I think it would be neat to do a brochure for Fibromyalgia. What do you think about putting our heads together and creating a brochure for our condition. Then we could hand it out to co-workers, friends etc. Let me know what you all think. To see Molly's brochure on IBS go to www.ibsgroup.org. Hope to hear from you. FC


----------



## Marsha (Feb 7, 2005)

Hey, Fraidycat, I think that would be a good idea. I have people look at me funny when I tell them what I have. I had one lady laugh at me. It didn't feel good at all. Great idea. Marsha


----------

